# New instrumental: People and Places



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I have posted a new instrumental piece on my PureVolume page. The guitar used in the second and third verse/chorus is my Gibson ES-335 Dot through my Allen Old Flame 2x10 amp, miked using a Sennheiser e906. I used a Hermida Zendrive pedal in the third verse/chorus. I hope some of you like it.


----------

